# can i slow growth by half



## blondlebanese (Nov 9, 2014)

I want to slow down the rate of growth at the clone and veg stage.  is this possible?  what happens to a plant that has extreme rootball. I think I read that the growth slows way down.  can I make it stop growing without killing it?  and of coarse the plant must recover and flower.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 9, 2014)

clone it again, or keep it in low light and top.


----------



## Hackerman (Nov 10, 2014)

I am going through the same thing with my current crop. Timing is such that I needed to delay growth slightly so the plants were not huge when they go onto the flower tent.

I have found that slightly lower temps slow the growth down considerably. I ran my veg tent at between 65 and 70F for the first 2 months. The first shot is a pic at almost 2 full months.

Then, I raised the temps to about 75 to 80F. The second pic is only about 3 weeks later. They about doubled in size in the heat. 

View attachment ckclonestent.jpg


View attachment tent.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 10, 2014)

Low light could cause the plants to stretch and probably be counterproductive.  I am more of the same mind as multi.  I think that fimming , topping, lst, supercropping or a combination of these will help slow the growth.  Lower temps also slows the growth, but my plants just really do not seem to stay happy when they get too cold.  In other words, there can be other problems from lower temps rather than just slowing growth.  Continuing to take clones is a great idea and most people can benefit from more cloning experience.


----------



## blondlebanese (Nov 10, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> clone it again, or keep it in low light and top.



do you mean cut the roots off the clone and let it root again?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 10, 2014)

You can take clones from the clones if the original clones get too large for your space and you cannot keep them.


----------

